# Rusty Necrons! Im back with a purpose!



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I am back and hopefully going to get back in the groove of painting, modelling, and maybe even playing 40k again! I have been on a 7 month hiatus due to running lots of events in my local area but I am now back and this year my resolution was to take some time for my own stuff lol!

So I have entered into this months painting challenge! I have a few models primed up and ready to get some paint on. Typically the way I paint my crons is batch paint them to a table top standard and then go back and build them up from there.

So the first set of models that I plan on attacking are a pair of Triarch Stalkers to add to the one I have and a few more ghost arcs because... well why not.

So i miss read the order and this months competition is a conversion. So ill have to upload my image later for that &#55357;&#56861;

ether way these models are on the block to get done:









I have been prepping a lot of models over the past couple weeks so ill post all those shortly as well!

Regards,


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are a bunch of the models that will be worked on over the course of the year! If I can get my Arse in gear I should be done by the end of June and on to some of the unbuilt stuff lol!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, welcome back! I remember you from years back. 

It looks like you're feeling a little more NecronsFtw these days. 

Despite your departure from the true apostasy, I look forward to your new projects!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the look of rusted Crons. Was doing mine the same way before other projects waylaid me. Will eventually get back to them. In the mean time, I'll live vicariously through your work! lol. Good luck to you!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Hey, welcome back! I remember you from years back.
> 
> It looks like you're feeling a little more NecronsFtw these days.
> 
> Despite your departure from the true apostasy, I look forward to your new projects!


Hey Kreuger!

Yes its been a while since i dabbled on forums again but I want to get back to painting and hobbying for myself a bit more so i figured I would take a bit of time and post what i complete.

LMAO! yes over the past 2-3 years I have turned drifted away from the pure chaos and shifted more into the uniformity that is the Necrons!



Loki1416 said:


> I love the look of rusted Crons. Was doing mine the same way before other projects waylaid me. Will eventually get back to them. In the mean time, I'll live vicariously through your work! lol. Good luck to you!


Ahhh yes... the "too may projects" dilemma! I hear you man! I recently sold off the remaining Chaos, SM, and Eldar I had because of that very same problem.

Anyway, Here are some of the older Necrons I did previously:











































































Ill get some more pics of the other stuff I have been working on but this is some if it for now!

Until next time!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Since yours look miles better than mine, I'm now starting to rethink my idea lol. Gonna have to do some better work on mine to bring them to your level. Really well painted and the bases are superb.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome back! A lot of us old school types have been returning lately and it's great to see you posting again


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> Since yours look miles better than mine, I'm now starting to rethink my idea lol. Gonna have to do some better work on mine to bring them to your level. Really well painted and the bases are superb.


Oh common now! there is no wrong way to do rust! I still have some work to do on mine! add a few more colours to 'age' the rust a little more! The bases were something I added as more of a contrast to all the rust! Im glad you like them! I am in the process of adding green rods to all the spots with green pools for an added effect.



Svartmetall said:


> Welcome back! A lot of us old school types have been returning lately and it's great to see you posting again


Hey Svart! Thanks! Yes its been far too long! glad to hear there are other people coming back to the forums as well!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This all looks awesome, and I really like the way you have assembled your Wraiths. Keep up the good work! :drinks:


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

I like it!

Necrons are my second army, and I paint them in a similar way.
Admittedly not quite as successful as yours 

Right now I'm totally focussed on Chaos, but this is kinda making me want to get back to the good ol 'Crons!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ntaw said:


> This all looks awesome, and I really like the way you have assembled your Wraiths. Keep up the good work! :drinks:


Thank you! I am up to 30 wraiths and converting each and every one of them gets tiering I can assure you! But totally worth it!



DkMiBuch said:


> I like it!
> 
> Necrons are my second army, and I paint them in a similar way.
> Admittedly not quite as successful as yours
> ...


Nice! Chaos is my second love! I have been trying to convince myself to get back into them but its been hard lately. I am really feeling the lifeless robots right now so I am going to ride that wave as long as I can!


Here are some models ready for paint:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

So here in Winnipeg, Canada I host a lot of events and I have been pretty busy due to an RT (Regional Tournament) and a GT's (Grand Tournament) Registration going live on Feb 1st!

So I have pulled my Knight pieces out of its ziplock baggies and have begun to assemble the parts I could. I am transforming it into a Necron Knight so its going to be in pieces for some time.

I will hopefully get this thing done for this months conversion and painting contests!

Here is a shot of the parts I have pulled out and started working on:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all! 

Soooo been working on my Knight for the past couple weeks and I think I am quite happy with it thus far!

I had to go back to the drawing board on a few sections here and there but I think I got it to a point where I am content other then a few paint touch-ups!

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Really like the idea on the shoulder guards. Never seen anything like it. Fantastic use of space that generally doesn't sport more than anything but a logo.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> Really like the idea on the shoulder guards. Never seen anything like it. Fantastic use of space that generally doesn't sport more than anything but a logo.


Thanks Loki! im glad you like the shoulders! the first attempt at the shoulders were a bust (pic below) so i swapped them out for the normal shoulders with the excess wraith heads. I was hesitant at first but its growing on me.

I am very excited to start my second Knight! I may aim for it to be my painting / conversion entry for April if I can gather the mental strength to do another one that quickly. On the plus side these do allow me to burn through a lot of excess bits i have kicking around which is really nice!

Regards,


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Chaosftw
Actually kinda like that shoulder pad too. Honestly, if it's different than what a million other people are doing, I'm probably going to like it lol.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> @Chaosftw
> Actually kinda like that shoulder pad too. Honestly, if it's different than what a million other people are doing, I'm probably going to like it lol.


I get that and certainly respect that! but they just seemed too large and somewhat out of place sadly. As much as I like unique-ness, the whole concept of 'IF this was a real thing, would this make sense?' still sits in the back of my mind so it sort of keeps me in check lol 😝!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Absolutely loving your idea for bringing Knights into a Necron army. Why wouldn't they have huge-ass mechanical monstrosities of destruction too?? :laugh:


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

That is wicked!

I love what you have done for the head, it's exactly what I have planned for my Bug-monolith and I'm glad to see that the concept works in reality!

Keep it up!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Absolutely loving your idea for bringing Knights into a Necron army. Why wouldn't they have huge-ass mechanical monstrosities of destruction too?? :laugh:


Right??!?! The Robot army does not have big walking robots? well guess what, Im going to make a Wall's worth of them and im going to make the Imperium pay for them!



arthur.bobany said:


> That is wicked!
> 
> I love what you have done for the head, it's exactly what I have planned for my Bug-monolith and I'm glad to see that the concept works in reality!
> 
> Keep it up!


Thank you! It was one of those 'what do i have in the bits bin' sort of moments and it just clicked! I was extremely happy with how it turned out as well! be sure to post photos of your creation! seeing Necron conversions please me to no end!


----------

